# Upper MArlboro, MD - Rocky



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: ROCKY: Petfinder










*My Contact Info*


Prince Georges County Animal Management Group
Upper Marlboro, MD
301-780-7200


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone need a handsome boy like Rocky?


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

Rocky is being adopted. I helped his new fmaily with dog intro's last weekend. He needed to be neutered and then they will be picking him up.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ya!!!!! Great!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let us know when he is out and safe!


----------

